# I CAN NOT screw this up...!



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

Tomorrow I have to BBQ lobster tails, butterfly shrimps, oysters and "cold smoked gravdlax" (did gravdlax last 4 days) for my younger daughter graduation.... I CAN NOT screw this up... Any...any advice, no matter how small will help...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2020)

Good luck. No help here, sorry


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 18, 2020)

I watched a YouTube video on butterflied lobster tail but I can’t remember anything! Best of luck bud!


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Good luck. No help here, sorry


at this point you're not helping but I'll give you plus points for fast answer...lol...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> at this point you're not helping but I'll give you plus points for fast answer...lol...



Hey I said sorry and I want the info to if some one has any.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> I watched a YouTube video on butterflied lobster tail but I can’t remember anything! Best of luck bud!


Ill team you up wit. 

 pc farmer
...lol


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Hey I said sorry and I want the info to if some one has any.


I know... just kiddin'... unknown territory for me too...


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 18, 2020)

Take a deep breath Monday will soon be here.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

BTW... This is smoked gravdlax I did in last 4 days... tomorrow will shave it and present (as part of charcuterie board) on english muffin topped with "kajmak" 
yes, I was sampling missing piece...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> BTW... This is smoked gravdlax I did in last 4 days... tomorrow will shave it and present on english muffin topped with "kajmak" charcuterie board...  yes, I was sampling missing piece...
> 
> View attachment 475867



Thats alot of sampling.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Thats alot of sampling.


Not if you have enough home made vine to wash it down...lol... I just wanna be sure it's tasty... alltho... I admit, still I can burp the taste from yesterday...lol...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 18, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> Tomorrow I have to BBQ lobster tails, butterfly shrimps, oysters and "cold smoked gravdlax" (did gravdlax last 4 days) for my younger daughter graduation.... I CAN NOT screw this up... Any...any advice, no matter how small will help...


You already did the creative dad part with the gravlax.
Serve it as is and while it warms the guests will enjoy

 have messed up a lot of seafood trying to get creative.
Stay with traditional 
Boil or broil the lobster.
Saute the shrimp for scampi
Steam or grill the oysters.  
I


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

my biggest problem are oysters... half of family want them raw... to slurp on them with spritz of lemon... I don't like that part...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 18, 2020)

I am not an oyster expert. 

Raw versus cooked are different sizes of oysters.

Raw oysters need to be smaller as in quarter to half dollar sized.  They need a good acidic partner of lemon, lime or cocktail sauce to balance the brine.  I've watched a few sprinkle with a touch of sugar, too.
They get better tasting after a few adult beverages for some reason. 

Steamed oysters are about the size of a chicken tenderloin. I  never tried one that size on the half shell


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm not any help but now have a craving for oyster soup!

Ryan


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

like... I'm as far as you can imagine from any ocean coast... and I have 33 frikin' oysters in a box that sound like a thunder if you shake them... I even cover this bitches with wet towel to make them comfortable...lol... Why do people choose oysters over bacon or leg of lamb is beyond me but I do have this "slurp nonsense" and I can not fail...


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 18, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm not any help but now have a craving for oyster soup!
> 
> Ryan


Soup?...you kiddin" me... right?


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 18, 2020)

Oysters on the half shell with lemon on hot sauce.


----------

